# Farbe verblasst beim speichern fuer web



## oaki (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite mit CS2 und jedesmal wenn ich ein Bild fuers Web speichern will verblasst es recht stark. Bisher hab ich ich immer die Saettigung hochgeschraubt um dem etwas entegenzuwirken aber das ist auch keine vernueftige Loesung.

Weiss jemand wie ich die Bilder ohne zu verblassen fuers Web speichern kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,
kannste vielleicht ma leinen Screenshot vom Einstellungsfenster mit deinen Einstellungen machen. Irgendwas rumort bei mir im Kopf was dir helfen könnte, müßte jetzt aber nochmal die Einsteöllung sehen und hab jetzt kein Bock PS aufzumachen  .

Gruß


----------



## oaki (12. Juni 2006)

Hier ist sind die Einstellungen:


----------



## der_Jan (12. Juni 2006)

Dude, oh je

Da steht irgendwo am Sätigung der Monitorfarbe verringern um 20%, schreib da mal ne 0 rein :suspekt:


----------



## oaki (12. Juni 2006)

nope dude,

Stimmt leider nicht ganz, da die diese Funktion ja sowieso deaktiviert ist..
Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## oaki (13. Juni 2006)

hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke!


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juni 2006)

zeig mal die Einstellungen von "für Web speichern" das sind ja andere.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2006)

Die meinte ich eigentlich auch  .


----------



## Drol-Anurav (13. Juni 2006)

nutzt du überhaupt die Option "für Web speichern" ?
denn mit "save as" (jpeg, gif) hatte ich auch schon meine Problemchen . . .


----------



## oaki (25. April 2007)

Unglaublich, dass ich diesen Thread wieder aufkratze. Aber ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft. Das Problem besteht nach wie vor und glaubt mir, ich habe ALLES versucht. Jedes Farbprofil ausprobiert, zig Foren durchforscht etc.

Bevor ich engültig verzweifle, wollte ich nur nochmal hier nachfragen, ob jemand die zündende Idee hat..?

BITTE!


----------



## Muster Max (25. April 2007)

Hallo oaki,

Hier mal ein Zitat aus meinem schlauen Buch "Webdesign mit Adobe Photoshop";
dabei möchte ich noch bemerken, dass ich selbst mit einem Windows Rechner arbeite
und aus diesem Grund die dort angegebenen Tipps nicht nachvollziehen konnte...


			
				Webdesign mit Adobe Photoshop - Addison-Wesley | ISBN 3-8273-1751-7 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Gamma*
> 
> Wie Sie wahrscheinlich wissen, wird die Helligkeit des Monitores in Gamma gemessen.
> Für Desktop Publisher ist dieser Umstand kaum von Bedeutung, da das Ausgabemedium
> ...



Desweiteren gibt es die Möglichkeit das Du beim arbeiten mit Webgrafiken die Web-
Farbpalette verwendest oder ein häkchen bei "Nur Webfarben verwenden" im Dialogfeld
des Farbwählers aktivierst. Dadurch sollten die Grafiken ansich auf jedem Rechner gleich
ausschauen (Das arbeiten mit der websicheren Farbpalette ist aber heutzutage veraltet...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Abschließend würde ich Dir einmal diesen wunderbaren Workshop von BSE Royal ans Herz
legen (auch ein Forenmitglied von Tutorials.de) Dort wird die Problematik die hinter dem ge-
stallten für das Web steckt im Detail erläutert. Leider ist kein direkter Link auf den Workshop
erlaubt. Du findest ihn auf der Internetseite von BSE http://www.photozauber.de/workshops/schulungen/
Dieser Workshop nennt sich dort *Grundlagen Webdesign* (als PDF-Dokument downloadbar)

Und auch das 1.Kapitel über das Farbmanagement von Photoshop könnte für Dich von Interesse
sein http://www.photozauber.de/workshops/schulungen/ Workshop *Photoshop erweitert* (ebenso als PDF-Dokument downloadbar)

Hoffe Dir damit einwenig weitergeholfen zu haben. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen
einfach nocheinmal lauthals zu Wort melden 

mfg Muster Max

Nachtrag: Bei Deinem Screenshot würde ich gerne mal die Einstellungen sehen, die für das Web
gelten (Screenshot siehe unten)


----------



## der_Jan (25. April 2007)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das sein Problem löst, weil es wird ja schon auf seinem eigenen PC falsch dargestellt wird. Und die Webfarben sind doch bei JPG auch egal, oder lieg ich da falsch.
Neu installieren schon probiert? Oder Einstellung zurück setzen? :X das dürfte so gehen: 





> • durch drücken der Tasten "strg+alt+shift"
> beim Startvorgang von Photoshop, zu reseten.



Aber bei so einem großen Zeitraum hast du das bestimmt schon probiert :/


----------



## oaki (26. April 2007)

juhu es geht! ich glaubs gar nicht... danke danke danke danke!
Also, ich hab nun einfach die Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. Solange ich die Farb- und Proofeinstellung nicht anfasse funktionierts perfekt. Bein den Farbeinstellung ist jetzt Monitorenfarben ausgewählt und bei den Proofeinstellungen CYMK Arbeitsfarbraum.
Sind die EInstellung so ok? Ich hab mal gehört das für Web sRGB eingestellt sein muss..

Nochmals vielen Dank an euch beide, ihr habt meinen Sommer gerettet


----------

